
Notepad Calculator: For jotting down quick calculations - bootload
https://github.com/SteveRidout/notepad-calculator
======
steveridout
Original author here, thanks for posting my little calculator to HN - pity it
didn't get many upvotes, although can't say I'm that surprised since it's very
basic!

Hope to do some work to improve it one day.

